# Clamping Table



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Having rcently acquired a pocket hole jig, I quickly realized the neccesity of a clamping table when I tried to assemble a picture frame for a friend. I recycled a router top that had been ruined when a top bearing let loose on the pattern bit:fie: (note irregular dado in center of top) I used 3/8 trac The clamping blocks are MDF with toggle clamps thru bolted. An Oak runner was dado'd into the MDF to provide a straight edge square to other trac. 3/8" trac was used to accomadate Kreg Clamps for clamping direcly on the joint.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a great jig for cutting mitres but no jig for gluing up. Thanks for posting this - a great idea. Do you check for square with a large carpenter's square or rely on the jig?


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I squared a piece of plywood using 24" leg 32" leg and 40" diagonal Plywood was clamped to table as a guide for the router to dado the trac recess. After installation measurement verified within .020 in two feet. The picture frame was the maiden voyage It was a dream And I had no need for a square!!!!


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

paduke said:


> I squared a piece of plywood using 24" leg 32" leg and 40" diagonal Plywood was clamped to table as a guide for the router to dado the trac recess. After installation measurement verified within .020 in two feet. The picture frame was the maiden voyage It was a dream And I had no need for a square!!!!


Thanks. This is a build for down the road.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. I'll add it to my renovation plans.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

The table will also be used as an in feed table for TS (already have an outfeed) Still working on cabinet drawers will post finished cabinet trouble is I never seem to quiet finish anything


----------



## wm460 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

*I did finish something (almost)*

The clamping table grew in versatility And since I finished something finallly I thought the end product was worth displaying. I added Trac. Then I needed blocks with dado grove going with the toggler, not across. Then I saw the Push togglers and made 2 of them, While assembling the new blocks it seemed handy to have a vise that can be quickly taken on and off. Then I realized how handy it would be to use the blocks to hold a template and work piece together so I built some 1 1/2" high blocks. The square clamping blocks on back corner were inspired by a reader tip in shop notes. One upper drawer holds plastic bins 3 wide and 3 deep with sliding trays. above. The other holds bins and the loose clamping blocks. One lower drawer holds sommerfield pocket hole jig and screws. The other holds a biscuit joiner and biscuits. Its a very handy work bench with a 36X30 footprint


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

*More Versital*

today I mounted a Milescraft 3d Pantograph on the table. the push togglers were very handy to lock work piece in place in lieu manufacturer furnished hammered in place wedges.


----------



## Jim2 (Feb 3, 2012)

Been working on ideas for such a table...have added your ideas to my idea folder. Am still rebuilding the walls in my baseament to create my shop so this is not my next project but in my priority list. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

paduke said:


> Having rcently acquired a pocket hole jig, I quickly realized the neccesity of a clamping table when I tried to assemble a picture frame for a friend. I recycled a router top that had been ruined when a top bearing let loose on the pattern bit:fie: (note irregular dado in center of top) I used 3/8 trac The clamping blocks are MDF with toggle clamps thru bolted. An Oak runner was dado'd into the MDF to provide a straight edge square to other trac. 3/8" trac was used to accomadate Kreg Clamps for clamping direcly on the joint.


Looks like a great solution to a common problem.
I will be using some of your idea on my table.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

